# How To Become Retailer Or Authorized Dealer



## berrys8645 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello I'm bran new to dbstalk.com and would like to know how to go about opening up your own retail or how to become an authorized dealer any info would help. thank you


----------



## redfishhunter (Aug 5, 2004)

Call E* or Directv they will help you.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Good luck, I looked into it a couple years ago and there was so much paperwork and requirements I gave up on it.


----------



## bcope9 (Jun 7, 2004)

It takes time and alot of paperwork to become a retailer. Even worse is the risk taken in the sell. You really cannot just sell to anyone, because you can lose money. I would suggest that if you want to do it start as an installer, that way you can see all that is involved.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

e mail [email protected]

He runs the dealer board and can answer all your questions. Theres money to be made but its NOT easy $$$ at all.


----------



## The_Ancient (Dec 5, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> e mail [email protected]
> 
> He runs the dealer board and can answer all your questions. Theres money to be made but its NOT easy $$$ at all.


there is no such thing as "easy money" that is purly a myth......... even if the money comes "fast" it will not be "easy"


----------

